# With all the experts on here,



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

answer me one. Can you make candied fruit for X-mas out of canned fruit, like canned chunk pineapple and cherries, or does it have to be fresh? And, should it be boiled[what all recipes I've read calls for] or can it be dehydrated like other fresh fruit?


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

This Candied Pineapple recipe is a classic that produces sweet, chewy candied pineapple that's perfect for using in baking recipes or for eating on its own. 

Ingredients:
•2 cans sliced pineapple rounds in heavy syrup(20 oz each)
•2.5 cups sugar, plus more for coating
•1/4 cup light corn syrup

Preparation:


1. Drain the pineapple cans and reserve the juice. Measure out 1.5 cups of juice, and if for some reason you're short, add a little water to make 1.5 cups.

2. Pour the juice into a large, wide skillet, add the 2.5 cups of sugar and the corn syrup, and turn the heat to medium. Stir until the sugar dissolves and bring the mixture to a slow boil for 4 minutes. 

3. Turn the heat down to low and add the pineapple rings. Try to fit them in a single layer, but if there isn't enough room, space them out as much as possible. 

4. Boil the pineapple in the sugar syrup and turn the pieces frequently to make sure they're covered and not sticking together. Cook them for about 45 minutes, or until they are entirely translucent. If it is hard to tell, take the pan off the heat for a moment or two until the bubbles die down and you can see the rings clearly. 

5. Once translucent, remove the pineapple from the sugar syrup and place them on a drying rack to dry off. The syrup can be discarded, or you can save it to use as a drink mixer or to top pancakes or waffles.

6. If you live in a dry climate, the rings can be left out overnight to dry. If you live in a moist climate, or want to speed the process up, place the drying rack in an oven set to 200 degrees F for about 30 minutes, or until the pineapple does not feel sticky to the touch. 

7. Allow them to cool, then roll the rings in granulated sugar to serve. Store Candied Pineapple in an airtight container at room temperature for up to a week. Depending on the humidity, it might become sticky and need to be re-rolled in sugar before serving. 




More Candied Fruit Recipes
•Candied Quince
•Candied Citrus Peel
•White Chocolate Cherry Fudge with Candied Cherries


More Pineapple Candy Recipes
•Pineapple Pralines


Found this on Google. Was just checking recently for my mom, who loves candied pineapple.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

That's it. Thanks bay.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Enjoy!!


----------

